# Stalling and Cutting out



## vfrbart (Sep 16, 2006)

I have an 87 XEV6 that is giving me some fits right now.......It stalls often. I do not have a manual yet for it but am willing to take any advice I can get.
It stalls when coming to a stop or slowing down to speeds under 10 mph.
If I put it in neutral and give a little gas it keeps running.
Idle speed is around 650-750 as I read it.
Another thing is occassionaly it will seem to cut out for just a fraction of a second whilst
driving at normal speed (ie...any speed limit )

Any help would be greatly appreciated before I have to take it to a Mech.

Thanks.....Bart


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

It might be the sparkplugs, when is the last time you changed them? If they are new, it might be that it is running too lean or too rich. If it is not any of those, I have no idea where to go next. Hopefully this helps


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Actually, you can check those, but look at the thread under similar threads at the bottom of this page, it is called 97 pathfinder stalling, that guys problem might be yours too, not 100% sure though.


----------



## vfrbart (Sep 16, 2006)

*stalling and cutting out*

Thanks for the advice My GF just got home So I will indeed check them out


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I had similair problems, and my truck has been fine after replacing the fuel filter. Easy to do and cheap.


----------



## vfrbart (Sep 16, 2006)

veesix said:


> I had similair problems, and my truck has been fine after replacing the fuel filter. Easy to do and cheap.


 Thanks for that info.......I replaced the fuel filter and it still cuts out
I changed the plug wires,cap and rotor also.

Anyone think I need to drop the tank and check for crud ?
Otherwise I am looking at electrical issues I think 

Thanks again to those responding


----------



## vfrbart (Sep 16, 2006)

*update on cutting out*



vfrbart said:


> I have an 87 XEV6 that is giving me some fits right now.......It stalls often. I do not have a manual yet for it but am willing to take any advice I can get.
> It stalls when coming to a stop or slowing down to speeds under 10 mph.
> If I put it in neutral and give a little gas it keeps running.
> Idle speed is around 650-750 as I read it.
> ...


Update on this problem......It seems to only happen when the fuel level is below 1/4 tank.
Any advice for this??????
MAybe drop the tank and see if there is anything inside?
Check fuel pump?
Check any other fuel related devices?


----------



## miguel (Dec 4, 2006)

check to see if your ignition coil is grounded very well. nissan do have a problem to rust under the coil itself. if u have to take a wire and put it under one of the screws (because the coil grounds its self by the body of the coil) and run it to the ground side of bat. if it works then just make you a ground.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

If it only happens when the fuel in the tank is low, then it might be a bad fuel pump, which sucks because those are very expensive if you don't do it yourself.


----------



## vfrbart (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for those tips....I will check the coil first....
Another question for everyone.....Is Haynes or Chilton good enough for a repair manual ?
If not then what should I get ?


----------



## miguel (Dec 4, 2006)

haynes is a good manual but chilton manual is more detailed than haynes


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I have the haynes, and it is fairly good. It is not as detailed as I would like for some things but it is quite good.


----------

